# Help with NYC living costs



## Earthsoul (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi Im new here. We lived in NYC/NJ for 4 years from 2004-2009 when we came back to the UK. Hubby has been offered another job back in NYC and Im trying to get help with realistic living costs, as Im not sure the wage will be enough. I need to gather enough information about what we will need and any other help, as I can.
I also need to have enough to get back to the UK regularly. We are a family of 5 (2 teens, one 5yo). 
Heres what I have so far for monthly essential outgoings;

Rent $3500 ( doorman, 2-3 bed, utilities included)
Food $1000 ( $150 week, $100 week for eating out. Im going to be buying out of the city once a month and I bake alot. We used to eat out for around $40-65)
Metro cards $416 for 4 unlimited cards
medical $350

Im not concerned with anything but the essentials at the moment, I want to see whats left after the basics. 
Thanks for the help I need all I can get!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Big question with NYC is whether you plan to live in the city and then Manhattan or not. Affects both rent and metro card/transport passes.

But I wonder just what you're including in the "medical" category. If you're allowing for "co-pays" on an employer paid policy, fair enough. If it's for insurance itself, it's way low for a family of 5. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Earthsoul (Aug 10, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Big question with NYC is whether you plan to live in the city and then Manhattan or not. Affects both rent and metro card/transport passes.
> 
> But I wonder just what you're including in the "medical" category. If you're allowing for "co-pays" on an employer paid policy, fair enough. If it's for insurance itself, it's way low for a family of 5.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi Bev, yes we would be living in Manhattan, we lived out before and not going back to that. Medical is co pay. 
Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your budget is too low for food. As baker I can tell you that since 2009 the 40 pound bag bread flour has gone up to $12 and shrunk to 15 US pounds. Just google some local grocery stores for current prices especially fresh fruit and veggies. As long as eating out is considered pizza and soda you are in the ball park.


----------



## Earthsoul (Aug 10, 2011)

twostep said:


> Your budget is too low for food. As baker I can tell you that since 2009 the 40 pound bag bread flour has gone up to $12 and shrunk to 15 US pounds. Just google some local grocery stores for current prices especially fresh fruit and veggies. As long as eating out is considered pizza and soda you are in the ball park.


Ah, things like that are a problem, thanks. We usually go to the diner for meals out, nothing fancy. We usually had water with it as drinks are usually a fortune. We were on a really tight budget last time we were there and I cant go through that again, but dont mind cutting back where we can.


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

Mobiles
Internet (landline)
Hook up for television
Gas
Electric

are all monthly expenses.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Earthsoul said:


> Heres what I have so far for monthly essential outgoings;
> 
> Rent $3500 ( doorman, 2-3 bed, utilities included)


 where?? where??  tell me where I can get that bargain!


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

I live in Manhattan (UWS) and you will not get an apartment like that here for that much!
Maybe down in Harlem or Washington heights or NJ. Also remember that if you live in NJ metro card does not include PATH so that is a different payment.

Also our healthcare before our company paid for it was $1300 a month however copay now is $600

I could not feed my family with that amount. We are 4 (me, husband and two kids aged 3 and 8). I suppose being from the UK you may not eat much meat. We never get out of a meal with less that say $60-$70 including tip and my kids eat like birds. We also dont eat anywhere fancy.I do cook a fair bit here as I am a health freak so lots of fresh fruit,veg seafood and some meat.

Or cable and internet is $120 a month.
Also there is all the kids activities that add up here in Manhattan like swimming,after school,sports etc. My swimming costs for the Fall per child $770 each and mine are 3 and 8.

Good luck with your move.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

This is more realistic:

Rent $7500-$10,000 a month ( doorman, 2-3 bed, utilities included)

Metro cards $416 for 4 unlimited cards - correct

Food is not really expensive here ...yet. But if you want to eat at the good restaurants, it's about $120 for two people. Prices change also depending on the time you visit - lunch is generally cheaper during the week before 4pm, but prices increase after 5pm and remain higher during the weekend. When you get to NYC, remember "Trader Joes" 

You're looking at around $650 medical copay for entire families - depending on what your health insurance charges - your employer will take it out of your paycheck. They tell you that health insurance covers a lot, but believe me, don't get sick a lot cause they'll pull the rug underneath you and start denying claims.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

I used to love NY - Manhattan, now I basically hate it... It's SO expensive and not worth it (IMHO). OK, first of all, drop the doorman, why is that important? Second, how about a 2 bedroom - one for the grown ups, one for the kids? Eating out at $100? Not for 5 unless you're talking about 5 house salads, Nacho's for 5 and a glass of coke for each member. No, really, I would say $150.00 BOTTOM if you really watch it. 

The medical stuff? I don't know, it's going through the roof for EVERYONE. The less some people don't pay the more the ones that do pay pay for ALL. We need a system like France has but the Health/Pharma corporations have ALL the Politicians by the testicles. Why do you think our system is such a mess AND so expensive? I would save on the Apartment first - as much cutting as possible. How about a transfer to Ecuador (South America)? You can live like King and Queen there.... just a thought. Good Luck, Zoom

PS Oh, airfare back and forth to the UK. I am a mileage club junkie. Go with Citibank (AAdvantage) (Visa/Mastercard) for American Airlines/British Air or American Express (Skymiles) for Delta/Air France. Check them both out. They have low and high season miles/points, sometimes VERY cheap (You ALWAYS get the best deals on Tuesdays, Wednesdays, and Saturdays since those are the slowest days). I have tons of miles and use them for Business Class so I don't have a Nervous Breakdown with how messed up flying has become (+ I'm tall - 6'2". Don't like to feel like I'm in a can of tuna) Definitely do the credit card thing. Zoom

/SNIP/


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Zoom said:


> I used to love NY - Manhattan, now I basically hate it... It's SO expensive and not worth it (IMHO). OK, first of all, drop the doorman, why is that important?


this is exactly how I feel. I am really stumped as to why people want to move to NYC, and especially with small children. People with children are so much better off living in a house, not an apartment. 

I think the beginners should start in Brooklyn, although all the nice parts of Brooklyn are also expensive. Brooklyn Heights comes to mind. Or the Bronx even - not all areas in the Bronx are bad - Riverdale, for example is very nice, but I can't say affordable. That's the reason why rents/ mortgages are expensive here - too many people want to live in the nice areas.

Make sure you have good credit or a cosigner - cause that's one sure thing - you may not get into a nice area without perfect credit (or a huge security deposit)


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

I have small kids and I love Manhattan (UWS) specifically. My kids love it too!
Its is expensive but supply and demand!


----------

